# Sand Gnat 15'4



## sr5boy (May 12, 2010)

Ok guys, Im moving my build to the bragging spot of the forum. I felt out of place in General discussion. You can find the rest of my build process in the gheenoe Duck Boat highsider thread. Ive changed direction and I picked out a name! Hope I havent stolen someone's skiff's name.

Heres my decal I drew up on Paint the other day. 









8hp Honda









What have i got myself into?









New Transom
http://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/charlesbruner/DSCN0062.jpg


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Cool decal, I really like it. Great engine! and the boat is coming along. Looks like Win, win, win.

Keep the photos coming.


----------



## sr5boy (May 12, 2010)

Been working on her as much as possible. Were finally getting rain in the panhandle so it makes for wasted afternoons. I got the pvc split and bonded it over the keel. Used some Loctite marine stuff from Lowe's and glassed over it. Oh the joy of working with polyester resin! 5 paintbrushes and mixing cups later.......


----------



## sr5boy (May 12, 2010)

Got the floor in today. I think im going to be satisfied with it more than a false floor, really makes the boat seem alot wider and will be easier to walk around. I also made the front bulkhead, used some styrofoam and glassed over it. I really underesztimated how much of a job making the template for it would be.


----------



## sr5boy (May 12, 2010)

Slowly but surely! Im in the fun part of boat building. The Floor turned out great and I got all but one bulk head in and glassed. Ordered some 1708 biaxial cloth, boy does it turn out sturdy!! Also got my liquid foam in. Im going to fill the insides of the gunnels after i get the bulk heads done. Any Advise on this? Im thinkin about just slappin cardboard over the gaps and filling in with foam. Then glass over the cardboard. What ya think?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I love it keep the photos coming


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

How much glass more glass are you using on the bulkheads and framing. I ask cause I have done some experiments and found the foam, even when glassed on both sides with 2 layers of 1708 has virtually no compressive or torsional strength. and the amount of glass I needed to make it strong enough made it heavier then it's plywood counter parts. Gheenoes have a ton of flex in them and theres no way to eliminate it without a full stringer system so keep that in mind

Not trying to put down your work, but I would rethink it and change it now before it makes alot more work later IMHO.


----------



## sr5boy (May 12, 2010)

well, Id rather it be heavy than start over. :-/


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Take the plastic film off the sides of the foam or you WILL have to start over whether you want to or not.


----------



## sr5boy (May 12, 2010)

Naw it's all good. I rubbed motor oil and turtle wax all over the plastic first. [smiley=1-doh.gif]


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Keep up the Great work. 


I've been told many times "That I shouldn't do it the way I am doing it." Sometimes the person is right, but sometimes I prove them wrong. 

How I love to prove them wrong, LOL.

Did you know you can't make a deck out of 1/4 poster board.




















Six years later I'm still proving them wrong. [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## sr5boy (May 12, 2010)

Well... It's been a while but don't think I've given up! I've been moving around, transferred to a new college and now i'm back in Tally for the summer. My hopes are to get my boat over here and get back to work asap. Its only my 3rd summer working on her, Lol. Hopefully ill have some progress pics up soon!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a suggestion that might save you a bit of grief if you're working with glass on any foam type reinforcing... Before committing to the layup process, take a small piece of scrap foam and glass it up, let it cure out (on two sides, leave the ends without any glass so you can see how the foam actually absorbs the resin - or doesn't, at all....) then do some bending, twisting, flexing to see just how well your planned layup will work. If you find any problems with the sample you can then figure out if it's more glass or a different foam that will be needed... Good luck, post up how it works out for you.


----------



## habanalure (Feb 6, 2012)

Just yestercay I was looking at a piece of styrofoam and was wondering if it woud work like Nidacore or other types.
I guess it works by lookin at your pics. Could you elaborate more on hoe you covered thid material and if you like the end results.
Thanks
HabanaJoe


----------

